# PLEASE LEAVE A MESSAGE



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Does anyone know where that little humor piece is, from the rescuer's perspective, for a rescue line answering machine? It goes "Please press 1 if you are moving tomorrow and need to dump you animal immediately, please press 2 if you have to relinquish your animal this very minute, please press 3 if you are having a baby and can't possibly keep the animal," etc.

I could really use that right now. I had an experience recently with a self-righteous prig of a woman who tried to 'get me in trouble' at my shelter and the shelter, which is afraid to offend any member of the public no matter how appallingly inconsiderate and unreasonable, never backs up the volunteer. So I just let them know in no uncertains terms that anytime they have someone else who wants to do my job, which is 50+ hours a week, unpaid (in fact I pay THEM), they can fire me and I will be more than happy to move on with my life! I will then have a brick solid excuse to get a life and just go around living life in ignorant bliss like the rest of our throwaway society. I could self-indulge in the study of philosophy and comparative religion, finish reading the classics (heck just read anything), do some crafting, maybe write some songs. 

So I would just love to have that little piece about the rescuer's answering machine on my wall, and maybe I should sent it to some of the other volunteers too.

Thanks.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is a link that I have. I like this one, and am in some ways saddened by it. Shows how many ignorant people are out there.

 I have to dump my pet yesterday


----------



## ElviGlass (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

THANKS!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank <u>you</u> for working as a shelter volunteer, Strongheart!


----------

